# Warming the whelping box



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I have a very nice heat lamp, attached to one one portion of the whelping box. I need to know what is the best temperature so that our new litter stays warm and happy? I read on a yorkie sight that it should be between 74 to 77 degrees, and if that's the case our home is kept at 77, so do we even need to use the heat lamp?


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Paula,
An adult dogs temp. is 101 to 102 normally, I can't imagine only needing 77 degrees for the puppies. I usually keep the temp. in the 90's and only in one side so they can get away from it if they need to. If they are in a pile they are cold if they are spread out and panting they will dehydrate so it is a fine line. In the first few days mom usually doesn't leave them much and her temp. helps keep it where it should be. You also need to always have water close as the high temp. will have a tendency to make the mom very thirsty. I am very careful to keep the temp. up for at least around 3 weeks, then I slowly move the heat lamp up as they start to regulate their temp. Are you using one with light or just the ceramic one? If you have light be careful once their eyes open at around 2 weeks. We need updated pictures of the little cuties.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Gableshavs said:


> I have a very nice heat lamp, attached to one one portion of the whelping box. I need to know what is the best temperature so that our new litter stays warm and happy? I read on a yorkie sight that it should be between 74 to 77 degrees, and if that's the case our home is kept at 77, so do we even need to use the heat lamp?


 Hey Paula,
I too use a heat lamp that has an adjustable height stand as well as a heating pad under the bedding on a low setting, so they have heat on top and the bottom. I have found in the summer time, the puppies move away from the heat source if they are too warm. If the puppies are cuddled all together under the heat lamp, that might mean they are not warm enough. The temp should be around 85 - 90 degrees.

A good list to join is the Myra Servant yahoo list. Here is a link: 
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/CanineRepro-PuppyCare/


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We've used various things but for the past few years mainly just use these:

Amazon.com: Pet Supply Imports - SnuggleSafe Heatpad: Kitchen & Dining

Get the fleece covers too. We keep 3 to 5 in circulation.

We found that heating the whole box made it uncomfortable for Mom since her milk production warms her up so much anyway. It's amazing that even tiny puppies will go to the pads if they need to and move off when they don't. You need to experiment with them and your own microwave before using them in the box.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Gableshavs said:


> I have a very nice heat lamp, attached to one one portion of the whelping box. I need to know what is the best temperature so that our new litter stays warm and happy? I read on a yorkie sight that it should be between 74 to 77 degrees, and if that's the case our home is kept at 77, so do we even need to use the heat lamp?


That's too low Paula. It should be up to 85-90 degrees. I use a super size tupperware container with a lid on it and a hole cut out in front so Mom can get cooler air. We keep a light on the outside of one side of the box and the puppies can move to the temp that they need.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Elaine,
I'm using the ceramic one from Duralight. Kathy, I'm going to put the heating pad under the bed, very good idea, what heat do you set it on? Jan, I just can't visualize what you described. Will you please send a photo? Thank you all for your response. Tom, I ordered the heating pads and covers from Amazon this morning. They look like they will be great for transports to the vets office also. Again, thank you so much breeders.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I use a heating pad in one corner of the box, under a whelping pad, with a "continuous on" and keep it on the low setting. (By the way, it is very difficult to find the "continuous on", but Sunbeam does have one. Most of them have an Auto Shutoff feature now.) Then I put a SnuggleSafe disc in another corner so they have a couple of different options. It is a good idea to buy an extra cover so you can rotate them through the wash.

Funny thing is that the mothers will usually navigate over to the heating pad at nursing time because that is where the pups are.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Gableshavs said:


> Elaine,
> I'm using the ceramic one from Duralight. Kathy, I'm going to put the heating pad under the bed, very good idea, what heat do you set it on? Jan, I just can't visualize what you described. Will you please send a photo? Thank you all for your response. Tom, I ordered the heating pads and covers from Amazon this morning. They look like they will be great for transports to the vets office also. Again, thank you so much breeders.


Paula, I'm sorry, I just saw this. It wouldn't do any good to take a picture of it right now. Look what my camera does to pictures that are taken inside. Thankfully the new camera is due to be here tomorrow. This is one of Bandit's puppies but looks like it belongs in the ghost folder


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I know someone who's going to post tons of photos with her new camera. 

I decided to buy the Duralight whelping system. I got a box that was 40 by 40 and it was too big. What I did during the first weeks was take the bottom of a 300 crate and put it in the whelping box, mom and pups stayed there until their eyes opened. Then on week 2 Marya decided she wanted freedom and jumped out of the whelping box. I brought in the expens to keep her doing her job. Now these puppies are still in the whelping box, surrounded by two expens tied together, they do climb out of the whelping box (started that yesterday) at 4 weeks amazing. The Dura Light heating system worked perfectly. Everyone is doing so well.


----------

